

John Carmack on keeping id small - swilliams
http://kotaku.com/5339057/john-carmack-ok-with-id-not-becoming-an-epic-or-valve

======
modeless
I recommend watching Carmack's QuakeCon '09 keynote here:
<http://www.quakeunity.com/file=2919>

It's 2 hours long, but he has a lot of interesting stuff to say about selling
id Software to ZeniMax, Armadillo Aerospace, the Tesla Roadster, the future of
games, and even the possibility of a Commander Keen game for iPhone. (The most
interesting stuff is in the Q&A section at the end).

~~~
l0nwlf
And I thought only iCON's keynote are amazing :)

------
wvenable
Seems like there would be an opportunity to license their game engine, provide
a bunch of support staff and programmers, and sub-license it to other
companies.

------
ZenzerNet
I highly recommend the book "Masters of Doom" (Amazon), an in-depth look at id
Software from the modest beginnings until Quake III. A must for any geek!

------
lsd5you
Ok, so i genuinely clicked on this expecting his take on
<http://www.paulgraham.com/identity.html>. (I guess this supports the premise
of the article).

------
earl
You have to respect John for seeing what type of company, within the bounds of
feasibility, would make him happiest and pursuing that instead of going for as
much money as possible. Very 37 signals ish. Of course, it helped that John
had passed a threshold level of wealth where it probably didn't make that much
real difference to him. In any case, you see a lot of people -- in particular
the delicious guy who has been on here -- who've made choices for financial
reasons they've ended up regretting.

~~~
idlewords
The comparison to 37 signals is really jarring. Part of what makes Carmack
such a classy guy is that he avoids writing self-congratulatory essays or
offering seminars about how to be happy, or build amazing software. He just
does it.

~~~
maurycy
He operates in the industry where he does not brand that much as 37signals.

